# Summitt portable treestand cables



## Mitch (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a Summitt Viper that is about 4 years old now.  Often I think about the cable and the possible wear & tear on it.  How often should I replace the cable?  Anyone have experience with the cable failure?  That would not be a pretty sight.


----------



## PHIL M (Nov 19, 2004)

If I remember right, I read somewhere that its a 6000lb cable. It doesnt take long to knock some of the plastic off them, but if there not frayed there probably allright.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 19, 2004)

I am going to change my cables out ASAP. I have one of the old steel vipers and also one of the Bushmaster climbers. I tried putting heat shrink on them but it was a pain.

They are $34.00 a pair from summit...


----------



## gtaff (Nov 19, 2004)

My Summit is about 5 years old and have not replaced the cables at all.  The plastic is gone but it still climbs well.  I am ordering some stands from Summit.  If you want a real good deal on your cables I may be able to save you a little money but I will need to hear from you real quick and get your money even faster.  If you are intrested pm me

GT


----------



## Davexx1 (Dec 2, 2004)

I have several Summit climbers that are several years old and I have had no sign of cable failure and never heard of such.

The heat shrink covering does wear and tear and become slightly noisy when climbing but that can be remedied/prevented with some modifications to the stand.

A new set of cables are fairly cheap if you are worried.

Dave


----------



## gtaff (Dec 2, 2004)

Dave, 
How do you fix it?  My covers are coming off and was thinking of getting some of that electrical shrink wrap stuff.


----------



## Duff (Dec 2, 2004)

Here U R Cables and Srink Tubing


----------

